# ITALY 2018 - Slingshot world cup



## Martenace

Dear friends I would want to inform you that in the summer of 2018 in Italy there will be the first championship of the world of draught with the slingshot - I will inform you and I will give you further information.

Who will be interested you/he/she can consult the following site :

http://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin,

2018

or

2017?

Loock:

http://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/about-us/


----------



## Resigned User

2018 ...ist nur ein Druckfehler die Zahl 2017


----------



## BCLuxor

I will need a longer notification period next time please


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eesh...if only you let me know last week!

It's sure to be the pinnacle of slingshotery


----------



## Charles

Sounds like a lot of fun ... hope several from this forum will make it.

Do keep us posted.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda

Bellissima iniziativa!


----------



## Volp

Bello!!! Grazie per la notizia, vedremo cosa mi riserverà la "vita" per il 2018!

Ciao

Volp


----------



## Martenace

AT SUMMER 2018 - IT IS IMPORTANT TO GIVE INFORMATION THAT WANT TAKE PART


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I've always wanted to visit Italy. Real Italian food! Italian beaches! Venice! Roma et al! Italian olives! Italian bikinis! Italian cutlery that goes click when you press the button. Oh, and the caty competition as a spectator. (I'd get skunked if I shot).

Suggestion, have the competition in the Fall around October, it's hot in previous months..or high in the Alps if in summer...Milan (Milano)?.






1.5 million population says it's got a lot to see and do. Leonardo called it home.






take a tour of Milan


----------



## Martenace

the Championship will be in the summer on the Appennines mountains and is not warm!!! from here are near In Rome Ed Sat down!!!


----------



## Martenace

ASSISI


----------



## chengdudakeqi

There are a lot of people in China play slingshot


----------



## Martenace

Very good contact us


----------



## Martenace

OfficIal Targhet print - Slingshotworldcup!!!

ITALY 2018


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Hi Martenace (or Marco)
I surfed around the world cup website and have a incertitude or question rather:
Is participation only for nations/teams or also for individuals? I ask you this question because the application form is only for nations/teams, and there is none for individuals. I'm a solo/single shooter from bella Svizzera and would like to participate, yet there is no team around to join - how do I applicate?


----------



## lyx121

I'm a slingshot enthusiast in Chengdu, China. There are so many people in Chengdu who want to join. I don't know how to join. I hope the slingshot enthusiasts here tell me.


----------



## romanljc

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Martenace (or Marco)
> I surfed around the world cup website and have a incertitude or question rather:
> Is participation only for nations/teams or also for individuals? I ask you this question because the application form is only for nations/teams, and there is none for individuals. I'm a solo/single shooter from bella Svizzera and would like to participate, yet there is no team around to join - how do I applicate?


 both single and team they will be having .


----------



## lyx121

I want your help. There are a lot of slingshot enthusiasts in China who want to compete in the 2018 Italy. Want to know how to get involved?


----------



## lyx121

I need your help. China has many slingshot enthusiasts hoping to take part in the 2018 slingshot race in Italy. Want to know how to get involved?


----------



## lyx121

I need your help. China has many slingshot enthusiasts hoping to take part in the 2018 slingshot race in Italy. Want to know how to get involved?


----------



## Flatband

Is anyone from the U.S planning to go? This is a great opportunity to further the sport. Great job by the Italian organizers getting this together!


----------



## mudfox

It looks good. If possible, we'll take part in it. :wave:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Flatband said:


> Is anyone from the U.S planning to go? This is a great opportunity to further the sport. Great job by the Italian organizers getting this together!


I'm going. Tickets bought and hotels booked!!!


----------



## Tremoside

:yeahthat:


----------



## Flatband

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone from the U.S planning to go? This is a great opportunity to further the sport. Great job by the Italian organizers getting this together!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going. Tickets bought and hotels booked!!!
Click to expand...

That's fantastic! Gotta have an American presence there! I dreamed about a world slingshot event when I was a kid. Now it's happening. I can't go but at least I get to see part of my dream realized!!!! I also found out that Nathan from Simple-Shot is going too!


----------

